# do you feel like you are destined for fame and greatness?



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

this is a trait i have observed in people with low self esteem...we sometimes need grandiose fantasies (or in my case, destinies) to balance out the onslaught of negative thoughts we experience.

i dont want to get into specifics about what will make me rich but think along the lines of leonardo da vinci...without thousands of drawings of dead naked guys and plans for nerdy ****. i mean _who does that_? :s

what are your plans for world domination? are you going to be a supermodel so exquisite that everyone divorces their partner cos theyre sick of hearing about you?

are you going to be a singer so amazing that autotune is prematurely banished from the mainstream - forever? only to be resurrected a decade or so later in the name of nostalgia?

perhaps you are going to be a bodybuilder so successful that they make steroids legal, or a sl** (slag) so successful that they make condems free, or maybe even a priest so successful that dawkins commits suicide, and they make condoms free/illegal

TELL US ABOUT YOUR FANTASIES OF FAME


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

I daydream about beating mental illness and then becoming a motivational speaker. I want to give a TED talk.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I want to be famous some day for sure. It's like a dream.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't really want to be famous. Rich.. maybe. But being famous sounds like more trouble than it's worth :s


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> I want to be famous some day for sure. It's like a dream.


what do you see yourself excelling in? would you be a reality tv star maybe? start off as a troll perhaps, but have a breakdown on the show, confess that you were bullied as a child, and then start being really nice to everyone?

or will you just be famous for being a serial sex offender? or something else?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Aloe vera said:


> I daydream about beating mental illness and then becoming a motivational speaker. I want to give a TED talk.


i might write a book about my experiences but i'd have to do it anonymously x|


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, fame seems cheap. I think I would rather do something transcendental and then get recognized for it long after I am gone. Other than that, I would be happy with good people and good food.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm destined for failure in life in general. I will spend years depressed and unable to even obtain a job due to crippling social anxiety. I will become the biggest disappointment I family ever laid eyes upon. I will spend the majority of my life in my mother's basement, crying and loathing my pathetic existence and spewing my depressed rants here on SAS. Once she is gone and I have nobody to take care of my pathetic ***, I will have the house taken away from me by the banks and be forced to live on the streets. Once I realize that at that point I truly have nothing to live for, suicide will be the last decision I make in life.

What a bright future I have!


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah i can feel like that sometimes. Like, surely my life must be this s*** just so i can talk about it in a billion interviews one day as a famous person, and make people laugh at my misery. Or something like that. But the sad truth is that i have zero talents or desire to become famous. Ok, maybe a little desire. Who doesn't want to be rich and loved? But i would be way too awkwardly shy to even take the first step to try. People like me, from where i'm from...we're not destined for fame. We're destined to pop out a few kids and chainsmoke at our ****ty jobs until we finally die of cancer or something. Guess we can't all be lucky.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

iCod said:


> I'm destined for failure in life in general. I will spend years depressed and unable to even obtain a job due to crippling social anxiety. I will become the biggest disappointment I family ever laid eyes upon. I will spend the majority of my life in my mother's basement, crying and loathing my pathetic existence and spewing my depressed rants here on SAS. Once she is gone and I have nobody to take care of my pathetic ***, I will have the house taken away from me by the banks and be forced to live on the streets. Once I realize that at that point I truly have nothing to live for, suicide will be the last decision I make in life.
> 
> What a bright future I have!


your profile title claims that you are fighting depression, but all i can hear is the sound of you sucking its nutz

if you keep on spouting that stuff all the time, i am sure you will do your best to make it come true. i've seen plenty of people turn it around and get themselves a life. a guy i know was messed up right into his forties. well, he just got back from a holiday with his girlfriend. ive seen people a gal who was effectively mute get to the point where she can go to parties with people from her college, sitting around drinking and smoking weed. i was at a party with her a wee while back, we were out in the garden playing lawn games with a bunch of regular people we didnt even know, drinking and having a laugh. another former mute i know has been to speed dating, gotten laid, started martial arts classes, and is actually a MANAGER now.

i mean, you can figure out what you need to do to move forwards...or maybe you just like the taste o dem nuts










but seriously man this thread aint about all that. its about fame


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

farfegnugen said:


> nah, fame seems cheap. I think *I would rather *do something transcendental and *then get recognized for it long after I am gone.* Other than that, I would be happy with good people and good food.


i refuse to believe that its possible to have an emotional response to something that may possibly happen after your death.

_if _it happens, you will have passed beyond the point of being able to have an emotional response to it when it does

since you don't know if it's going to happen, you can't have an emotional response to it while alive

my logic is impetuous, my rhetoric is impregnable


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm gonna be the first Martian. If I can find the willpower to leave the shuttle.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> I'm gonna be the first Martian. If I can find the willpower to leave the shuttle.


have you heard about mars one btw

http://www.mars-one.com/


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Surly Wurly said:


> have you heard about mars one btw
> 
> http://www.mars-one.com/


I have. I'm also excited for The Martian.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i'm definitely famous in a lot of alternate universes

but lately my biggest fantasy/dream life is to just travel around in an RV with my bestest friends and smoke weed and go clubbing and ice skating and generally just be free


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> i'm definitely famous in a lot of alternate universes
> *
> but lately my biggest fantasy/dream life is to just travel around in an RV with my bestest friends and smoke weed and go clubbing and ice skating and generally just be free*


yknow thats probably a lot more possible than youd think

but i do agree that this is one of the few universes where you arent a megastar. i mean, it should be obvious from the unlikely candidates who have stepped in to take your place. like, how can lady gaga be a sex symbol when most people believe she has a penis?

you got robbed mang. by the cosmos


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> I have. I'm also excited for The Martian.


do you believe mars one will go? i bought some of their stuff


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

no


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

yes, that’s why i make status updates on facebook stating when I TAKE a ****, cook hamburger helper etc.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Idontgetit said:


> yes, that's why i make status updates on facebook stating when I TAKE a ****, cook hamburger helper etc.


you should try velveeta skillet meals. you make them just like hamburger helper but they are tastier and obviously cheesier.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> you should try velveeta skillet meals. you make them just like hamburger helper but they are tastier and obviously cheesier.


beef taco cheese ftw


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No. I don't want that and will probably just want to continue to be reclusive. I don't need a lot of people in my life.

I just want to live a life that is as peaceful as possible and to do the things I care about.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

I wouldn't say I'm destined for it per se, but I can't deny the fact that there's definitely a real buzz around me right now.










Yay Simpsons.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Lol no. I doubt I'm destined for anything good.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I feel like I won't make it through the year.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Callsign said:


> There will be the event, allowed into my constant perception by my wonderfulness, where I do retain more than 4000 posts in the present era. When that time comes, I know that I will have breached that shimmering golden barrier, into glory.


the shimmering golden barrier is merely the labia of life, rupture that tense, silky portal and you will emerge, an infant, with your full life's work ahead of you.

hit me up for some more spiritual advice when reach third base


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

i'm still researching that role unfortunately


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> *this is a trait i have observed in people with low self esteem...we sometimes need grandiose fantasies (or in my case, destinies) to balance out the onslaught of negative thoughts we experience.
> *


Yes, I do this too. That's why anyone got famous in the first place don't ya think and we have the freedom to do whatever we dare to dream on this goddamn ball of dirt floating in space within spaces.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

been there done that. i'm famous in all ways all the time in every fantasy imaginable every day all day long. there's no way I'm not revered the world over. no way. :no I know I'm great. that's why every time i check in with myself I can't believe what I'm seeing. :blank That isn't me. Nope.

Seriously, that is a very good observation you made. I like that you made it. But I believe anyone who feels they are destined for greatness should honor that feeling. Don't be afraid of your freedom.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have more than enough talent for fame but my non-existent self worth, confidence, & social skills are killers


----------



## Radekk (Aug 12, 2015)

GREATNESS yes, I dont care about being famous.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Not at all. I'm destined for a life of poverty.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hardly. Infamy maybe...


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

i feel like my life is going in the right direction but it's not about the destination but the journey that is important.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I will probably be some famous atheist one day. Who's taking on Bill O'reilly on fox news.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> your profile title claims that you are fighting depression, but all i can hear is the sound of you sucking its nutz


Wow, that's one way to put it I guess. :laugh:


Surly Wurly said:


> but seriously man this thread aint about all that. its about fame


Can't I go Kim Kardashian and become famous for sucking dick? All I'd have to do is find a person named depression. :stu


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

That's an interesting thought. I'm not sure, honestly. I might have felt something like that when I was younger, but not due to low self-esteem, just the opposite, rather. I used to always be the center of attention, making people laugh, being the lead role in plays, being the leader of our little kid adventures. I think at that time, becoming successful just seemed natural to me. Maybe due to those experiences, I've since then believed that I had the potential for success as much as anyone else - given a healthy spirit. 

Maybe grandiose fantasies or expectations can conflict with a low self esteem, but I imagine it can help with envy as well. Then again, I'm sure there's a fine line, seeing as how I imagine plenty of the most envious, insecure people are also the ones lost in grandiose notions. I suppose like anything else, too much is a bad thing.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

um.. i'm already universe-famous. i'm renowned for my jaw dropping appearance that seduces even arrow-straight men, thousands of incredible quotes that have inspired countless people to keep on livin', amazing music ability that prompts inanimate objects such as rocks to get up and dance, unprecedented power to manipulate all of the elements at will, mind blowing social skills that allow me to effortlessly manipulate anybody i desire through psychological methods.... i'm the uber famous shatteredglass!!


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm very determined to make it in showbiz. It's just getting there that's going to be difficult.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I do have fantasies, but I know they're not realistic. I don't expect much to come out of my life.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I doubt I'll ever be famous, but I like to make things like stone carvings because I want to leave something behind. I also prefer stones of granite hardness and harder, because stones like soapstone, alabaster, and limestone are easier to damage. Unless someone deliberately destroys them they should have great potential to outlast things like paintings and drawings. But with all the stone carvings, metalwork, other long-lived materials, and trash constantly being created by humans, I doubt anything I create will be noticed 100,000 years from now.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Tbh, yes


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I think I'm destined to be adequate - just some random nobody doing okay in life.

I can't resist posting this great song, though.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

probably offline said:


> no


 Same. Kind of weird thing to want logically speaking, given that being recognised in public is something most here would hate :-0


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Fame will never became of me. Greatness, though, depends on your perspective. I might be the greatest at something without knowing what it is.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd like to be the next Doctor Doom or Darth Vader, but feel it's going to become very unlikely. Being a super villain would be the best kind of fame and greatness out there though.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Same. Kind of weird thing to want logically speaking, given that being recognised in public is something most here would hate :-0


Yeah, that seems like a nightmare.


----------

